# Deck Railings



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I have seen some fine work in here and hope to someday join those ranks, but in the mean time, here is my latest...

The pictures are from my camera phone,and so my be lacking in detail, that said, I started making some deck railings for a customer this past week. They are custom, but not fancy. First time I have made something like this and so I wanted to show it. The rails are made from 2x6 hem fir, I planed down one side and ripped them in half. For the tops I flipped them back onto them selves and glued them together. Much was done in my "shop", the rest was done on site. I hope the progression of pictures helps tell the story.

I had to buy 3 new router bits, one was a large table edging bit that I used to round the top, the next was one of Kregs' new bits for their beaded door system, it's not the beading bit, it cuts the 45*angles. I used that bit to put the finger holds in the sides. Lastly I picked up a 1.25" wide straight bit to hog out the bottom for the balusters. The bottom rail got a similar treatment. 

I hope to get some completed pictures posted soon.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Those are some pretty heavy duty rails! Nice work!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Jack

A great looking job and the photos are a definite asset, for me a picture is worth a thousand words. 

Great job!


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks Deb & John for your kind words, Deb I've never been one for Latin, but yours' is funny!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good looking rails, looking forward to seeing them installed.


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

Nice rails

I put a new railing around our pool deck two years ago. I wish I had seen your top rail back then. That s a great idea. Really looks nice.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Well done on the rails.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Here are some additional pics. Its starting to gel but we still have a ways to go. Very little of what you see is simply purchased and nailed on, (only the crown molding), most pieces have been custom routed, planed, ripped, ... One or more to each, even the tiny inset moldings were custom made. And then there are the railings, which is what we started this thread with. Painting is not in my scope on this job, I do need to prime everything.

OHHH KAY. I tried twice to upload some photos and still nuthin'.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

This time?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Jack

That is some very fine work and quite a large task. It adds so much richness and class to the house. A great job and looking forward to the finished photos. I guess you will have to add yourself to the "fine work I have seen" category. You have definitely joined the ranks with your project.  Yup! Looking good!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A job really well done Jack and the photo shoot, why can't all members copy your example. The only thing that bothered me Jack was the fact that I couldn't see a starting pin, let alone a fence for guiding the wood into the cutter.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Jack a very elegant finish to the window frame. As others have stated it adds a touch of class. There is a lot of time spent there by the loko of the photos.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

*Almost Done*

First, what a difference lighting makes. I took some pictures previously on a sunny day, today however, we got rained out. 
I am really close to wrapping up, I have to rebuild the steps in treated lumber and build the railings up to the porch, as well as frames for lattice work under the porch in the open area to the left of the steps.

I am attaching a 'before' picture as well as several 'almost done photos. Notice the fish scale in the peak, and that the window has been bumped out. We also made a small medallion of sorts that's been mounted above the porch.


----------



## Arogun50 (Jul 2, 2010)

This is beautiful art work. I wish I will be a ble to develop a skill like yours infuture.
I am interested in sharing my experience in trying to set up a woodwork center in Nigeria. I currently have circular saw which is a commericial grade, spindle moulder, thicknesser, planer, mortising machine, spraying machine and belt sander all commercial grades.

I have not woodwork experience but I love woodwork. Your rails look fantastic to me.
thanks for sharing your experience.

Ralph


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

*I am finished, but the painters not*

Well the project is complete as far as my scope goes, I hope to post a few photos after the painter has completed his job. In the mean time, an earlier post by Harry questioned the fence on my router table, so as I needed to run a few more lengths of trim through it I took some photos of that to put every one at ease and yo can all sleep well tonight!

Also, I have two tables, the one shown, and at any given time a piece of plywood or OSB with a hole in it for my bit to protrude...

But here are the pictures


----------



## bottomroad (Dec 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

As promised some parting shots. I drove by today and saw the painter was there and had done quite a bit. All I had @ the time was my wifes little purse camera, someday I will get over there with a better camera, but in the mean time this is what it looks like painted!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's quite a transformation!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Great job the curb appeal is outstanding.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jack Wilson said:


> Well the project is complete as far as my scope goes, I hope to post a few photos after the painter has completed his job. In the mean time, an earlier post by Harry questioned the fence on my router table, so as I needed to run a few more lengths of trim through it I took some photos of that to put every one at ease and yo can all sleep well tonight!
> 
> Also, I have two tables, the one shown, and at any given time a piece of plywood or OSB with a hole in it for my bit to protrude...
> 
> But here are the pictures


That set-up is perfect for such a job Jack and the completed project, well, what can one say other than SUPERB. One thing is for sure, you have a very happy customer there Jack.


----------

